

10 reasons why I "hate" working in Facebook - pikexxn
http://www.pixelstech.cn/article/1345228262_10_reasons_why_I_hate_working_in_Facebook

======
staltz
None of these reasons sounded strong enough to justify your leave. I would
favor long-term goals rather than short, as a CEO. Unhealthy eating habits is
_your_ problem, not your employer's. It's awesome you get great food. Trust
and flat hierarchy are great for company culture. "Unnecessary to work on
mobile"? What?

Where would the OP author want to work at? Microsoft?

~~~
twiceaday
[http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-exec-10-things-i-
hat...](http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-exec-10-things-i-hate-about-
working-here-2013-4)

The guy is just being sarcastic, although it is interesting that it's not
immediately clear.

